# 2017 seaborn 24fx f250hp 79 hours 54k factory hardtop



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2017 seaborn 24fx f250hp yamaha 79 hours factory hardtop, twin 9 in gps units one hummingbird, one lowrance, 36 volt i pilot, super clean super nice pics on request call brad at 409-370-3555 54k


----------

